# Any Santa Cruz Bullit owners on here?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I just purchased an XL Bullit, hence my Large Rail for sale. Anyrate, what are your experiences with this beast? I’m waiting for some parts to arrive before the riding begins. I’ve owned a lot of ebikes and am curious to see how this stacks up against my Decoy Pro Race, that I sold previously.
Any tips, tricks, parts check etc? Out of the obvious.


----------



## bikedrd (Jul 8, 2004)

I got one. I've had it since early March and ride it a few times a week. I wanted one right away, on the spur of the moment, so I got the R, cause it was available. 

That was maybe a dumb move, as I didn't like so many parts. I've replaced some of what I don't like. On my model, the fork and shock lack any damping, which I would like to adjust. I'm working on that. 

I also would have preferred an EP8 motor (I have the 8000 after destroying the stock 7000). The 8000 is pretty good. 

Likely, you won't get the R, so most of my complaints are not relevant. 

The bike is fun though. It's a big travel bike and reminds me of old DH bikes. It's amazing on chunky downhills and steeps. It does not really like to get airborne, but I do! I'm hoping some suspension mods will help. The head angle is a bit slack for the steep climbs I use it on, but I can handle that and it's great once turned around. 

I'm happy with it, but want to make it livelier. With the weight and travel, I may not be able to.


----------



## stevenfallover (Jun 5, 2004)

I have no complaints. Be careful with the charging port plug on the frame, you can break it. It is easy to fix as long as you can get the part. 
Great bike overall, the EP8 and big battery is really fun!


----------



## dan.eng (Jan 3, 2020)

I have one since March and the bike is amazing. Swapped the rear shock to an x2 and it feels a bit livelier, but I would like to see how it works with a coil shock.
We should see the 2022 model next Tuesday…


----------



## PattD (Feb 22, 2004)

Just got one 3 weeks ago! Awesome bike. Ordering up an EXT e coil. The Super Deluxe Select + limits the rear end


----------

